# What do you think of my filly? Lots of pics



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have been thinking I might show my 09 grey arab Filly in halter. It would be my first time ever. Sorry the pictures aren't the best. For height reference my mom is 5' 3"
Also I still haven't named her. I would love to hear some suggestions if you would like. I want it to be Arabic though.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

she looks like shes all legs! i think for halter classes you should be showing a horse with long hair. not sure how recent these pictures are or when you are showing. how tall is she? i can see her ribs even through her fuzzy coat. to me she needs more weight. her back end looks less muscular than what i would like to see.


----------



## dacer44 (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't know a lot about conformation, especially when it comes to foals. But the pic of her sleeping in the hay is TOO freakin cute!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Is she on a regular deworming program and on a good feeding program? My first reaction was "she's very skinny" - you can see her ribs even through her winter coat.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

She is an April 15 of '09 baby. Weaned at 4 months (when I bought her). Shes on a 16% protein grain and lots of hay. Ive had her for about a month. She has just hit my slopes so she will be building that hind end real good.  My friend is going to help me show. I don't have show lined up yet.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She is decent sized for an April foal, but I would definitely be concerned by the fact that she is on the thin side. I would be deworming her, or at the least getting a fecal done. 

As far as showing, are you planning to show this winter? If so, I have horrible news for you; you will have to body clip her, as the Arab world is a very tough show world...if she's not clipped, you may be docked severly... She looks like she has decent conformation under all that fuzz...I would try something like Grow Colt, or Calf Manna to help her gain weight, and conditioning. Start getting her used to electric clippers, as you will need to clip her bridle path, and whiskers, at the least, after she sheds out. Unless, like I said, you are planning on showing this winter yet.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

consult with your vet before trying to put weight on her, she needs weight but making a baby too fat will cause developemental issues.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Conformation wise, I'm concerned about her front end. She has very long pasterns and is over at the knee. Her neck ties in low to the wither, which I don't think is terribly desirable in the Arabian breed. Her back pasterns are equally as long and unstable looking. 
She's going to be cute, and certainly flashy, color-wise, I'm just personally not seeing a future halter champ right now. I could be completely out to lunch though.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Conformation wise, I'm concerned about her front end. She has very long pasterns and is over at the knee. Her neck ties in low to the wither, which I don't think is terribly desirable in the Arabian breed. Her back pasterns are equally as long and unstable looking.
> She's going to be cute, and certainly flashy, color-wise, I'm just personally not seeing a future halter champ right now. I could be completely out to lunch though.


I agree with all above (to lazy to type all the same things over)! Also want to add that she is going to need ALOT of condition before she's ready for showing...


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

ok, thank you everyone. Ive really just been playing with the idea of showing. Ive really don't have a clue on it. lol
On the diet note. She gets a big green scoop of Omelene 300, about 3-4 hrs at the hay and free choice of Purina *Nature’s Essentials® Free Balance™
*I dewormed her when I got her. But then I did bring Raja in. Raja had been dewormed by her previous owner right before so she would be for sure worm free. Could she still have brought nasties?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wait... you have a foal on limited hay and free choice grain? Or am I missing something?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Grain doesn't build body weight or mass, it's hay, and other forage\roughage that does.  I would suggest that you switch the current free choice option to hay...unless what she is getting free choice is a mineral, which is fine, but I would still give her access to hay at all times. You may want to add some kind of feed that is designed for babies too; such as strategy, or a feed specifically for 'growth'. These will have a better balance of what she needs to grow properly. 

Again, though, I would get her on a free choice hay as that is what will help her gain weight and body mass the best. A horse can live without grain, really, but roughage, free choice, or spread out into several feedings (for the adult horse)is what is necessary.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry if I was unclear. Omelene 300 is for broodmares lactating mares and growing foals. Its 16% protein. She is fed her grain in the middle of the day to get the most out of it. She gets the time in the hay and then is kicked out on a 40 acre pasture for the rest of the day. The hay is an alfalfa grass mix. The Natures Essentials free balance is a supplement to top off whatever she isnt getting from her feed. So I don't really know whats going on.
I just dewormed them again. Would there be any affect of deworming within a month/ a month and a half?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She is very skinny, and has long pasterns.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Other than ridding them of any worms that may have cropped up in the mean time, there shouldn't be any adverse affects from being dewormed so soon. I believe tests were done and horses were given 8 dewormers in a single day and showed no ill effects.

You haven't mentioned what type of dewormer you are using. Try to use a broad spectrum one. What we do is alternate between dewormers (our horses get dewormed every 3 months) to ensure that they are covered for all the nasties!

Regarding your query on whether your new horse could've brought worms in, yes it is definitely a possibility.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

No idea about the showing stuff, but I wanted to say, I love the picture of her laying in the hay!!!


----------



## Mountain Girl (Oct 6, 2009)

She's cute! I love the pic of her in the hay!


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Velvet said:


> Other than ridding them of any worms that may have cropped up in the mean time, there shouldn't be any adverse affects from being dewormed so soon. I believe tests were done and horses were given 8 dewormers in a single day and showed no ill effects.


Thats good to know. 
I used a generic ivermectin the first time. This time I used the full dose for tapeworms with tape care plus. 

I love the picture of her laying in the as well! Shes the sweetest baby.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Velvet said:


> Other than ridding them of any worms that may have cropped up in the mean time, there shouldn't be any adverse affects from being dewormed so soon. * I believe tests were done and horses were given 8 dewormers in a single day and showed no ill effects.*
> 
> You haven't mentioned what type of dewormer you are using. Try to use a broad spectrum one. What we do is alternate between dewormers (our horses get dewormed every 3 months) to ensure that they are covered for all the nasties!
> 
> Regarding your query on whether your new horse could've brought worms in, yes it is definitely a possibility.


I'm very curious as to who conducted this study, and what kind of dewormer they used. Something like an ivermectin has a fairly large safety margin, you could overdose it quite badly with no reaction from most horses, but you have to be very careful with horses' weights with a moxidectin product, as there is very little safety margin and it is relatively easy to overdose a horse.
I couldn't imagine anyone wanting to even attempt an 8 time overdose, and if they did, I am quite shocked that it had no ill effects. Was this study done on a broad range of horses? Many questions pop into my mind.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You should go into that paddock and clean out those loose boards and bail twine all over the ground. Pretty dangerous.

AS for her weight. She looks a bit unhealthy to me. Is she on a good feeding program? is she getting de-wormed regularly you said? I would look into trying a different one. Try rotating them around. 

She looks like a darling and I love her marking. I think she'll be a really pretty mare but she doesn't paint a healthy pic to me. She looks a lot like Calypso(a filly I owned) when she first moved over to my place from manitoba. Needed lots of TLC.


----------

